# Frog/Reptile Shows?



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I live in ithaca, NY and I desperately want to purchase frogs first hand at a reptile show ( unfortunately frog shows are few and far between ) I've searched online and can't find anything closer than NYC. Is there a list of shows that have frogs in my general area?

I realize it may sound like I'm passing the buck here, but I've never been to or searched effectively for reptile shows in my area. Thanks for any help.

P.S. it's 9:45 pm and my Leucs are calling!


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

I doubt you'll find anything much closer to you than the White Plains show. Some of the Pennsylvania shows like the one in Hamburg might be a few minutes closer? 

Check out this website:
ReptileShowGuide.com - A guide to reptile and amphibian shows and events

Also, many of the smaller shows that are listed are not as likely to have dart frog breeders at them. 

Best of Luck,
Alex


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

FlyingPollock said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I live in ithaca, NY and I desperately want to purchase frogs first hand at a reptile show ( unfortunately frog shows are few and far between ) I've searched online and can't find anything closer than NYC. Is there a list of shows that have frogs in my general area?
> 
> ...


One of the promoters are actually working on an Albany show. I think it will be happening in November and I will have frogs there. 
Buddy


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

There is one in Buffalo that the WNY herp society does every Spring and Fall. I have never been though, so I cannot say as to whether there would be any darts. The next one is:

Sunday June 2nd 2013
9am-3pm
VFW Leonard Post JR. 
2450 Walden Ave.
Cheektowaga, NY 14225

Entry is $6.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

There's a show in Poughkeepsie every 3 months or so. You just missed one this past sunday. I believe the website is www.herpnerds.com. Not tons of dart breeders but a fair enough selection for beginners.


----------

